# I'm baaaack!!!!!



## bearswede (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi All...

 I've been away it seems like forever...But I'm back on-line and I'll be buggin' y'all with this an' that... I KNOW you missed me!!!

 Anyway, thought i'd share some pics of my recent display at the Ashfield Library...

 Ron
 Looks like the pics won't load today...


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 20, 2009)

good to see you back in the groove.[]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Ron, not sure if you remember me.My daughter and I came to your house about three or four years ago.I bought a light amber four log Drakes from you.You showed me a couple nice bottles while we were there.Glad to see your back on line. I`m living in Huntington now.Talk to ya soon. Tom


----------



## woody (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome back, Ron.
 It's been too long......


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 20, 2009)

Great that your back on the forum Ron! []                       Joe


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 20, 2009)

well i'll be darned i remember you.....bearswede and thats pretty good for me
 welcome back


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 20, 2009)

Just how "back" are you now? You pop in from time to time, but you've yet to engage in one of my posts.. c'mon, mon, get in the fray already!! []


----------



## capsoda (Nov 20, 2009)

Great to have you back ya big Viking you.


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 21, 2009)

We are honored to have you back Ron and look forward to more of your fine wisdom.


----------



## bearswede (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm back for good, Charles... My daughter & son-in-law were kind enough to get me a new system... So here we go...

 Is that a Scandihoovian last name, Charles...? Mine was originally Johansson, but my great granddad changed it to Johnson  (or somebody did it for him) when he arrived in the US from Torestorp, Sweden in the 1800's...

 Later,

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Nov 21, 2009)

Gonna try this again... I forgot I needed to tinker with the size of the pics...Duh!!

 Bottle Display at the Ashfield Library:


----------



## bearswede (Nov 21, 2009)

Closer look... I've got Bitters on the top/back with inks in front and Schnapps bottom/back with meds in front...


----------



## annie44 (Nov 21, 2009)

Very nice display!  Is that Wolfe's on the far left the one in the really interesting color that you picked up at a show a few years back?  I've haven't seen another like it.......

 Welcome back, Ron.  I consider you my first "mentor" in this hobby - you fueled my passion for collecting with the great pics of your fantastic finds, and were always willing to give me information/advice etc....glad to see you will be back contributing to the forum.


----------



## bearswede (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Cindy...

 Thanks... I'm glad to be back!!

 Yeah... I've got two of similar color... Sort of a gasoline/vasoline... One has a hairline in the neck but is otherwise a nice bottle with lots of character...

 Ron


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 21, 2009)

Awesome Ron......Great to have ya back.  You've been missed you big lugg.  But a great time to get a cpu with the winters coming to Western Mass.

 All smiles here for Ron ! !


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  bearswede
> 
> I'm back for good, Charles... My daughter & son-in-law were kind enough to get me a new system... So here we go...
> 
> ...


 
 Cool! Congrats on your new puter! [] and ja, my last name is Danish.. according to family lore, my Dad's side came over here when the Prussians snagged their turf in Schleswig-Holstein.. 
 ...beautiful library display there, Ron!!!


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome back Ron!----heard a lot about you-----all good[]----Mr.Fred.[&:]


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome back!  Your display looks very nice with the Christmas lights.  Very 'in season'.  I thought about something similar with our displays with directional LED lights positioned at each level of the hutch where the light in the top doesn't reach.  But this works quite well, in lighting effect and art appeal.


----------



## bearswede (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Tom...

 I do remember when you guys came up to the house in your truck... Seems to me you had an interest in one of my inks...

 Still up in the hills I see... That was some ice storm last December... I still haven't finished cleaning up from that one!!!

 Just another perc from livin' large in New England!!!

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Nov 21, 2009)

> all good


 
 All good? Surely it can't have been all good... LOL...

 But thanks all for your kind words and I'm pleased you like my little display... It feels good to be back among my friends!!!

 Ron


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes Ron, I believe you had a lovely Farleys in olive amber.You also showed me a couple repair jobs you were working on.Glad to see you got a new computer.Nice display in Ashfield.Talk to ya soon. Tom


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad to see you back, Ron. Nice display as well.  ~Jim


----------



## bearswede (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks, Jim...

 Well I was supposed to pack it up this week but the librarian said it was so popular that she'd like to keep it up a while longer... That's great news for the hobby, I think...

 Ron


----------

